# new viv interior



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

OK so i have decided to update my bearded dragons vivarium, as to be honest it needed it, i have had spike my beardie for 3 weeks now, and to be honest the last owners didn't have a clue what they where doing IMO, and this is the reason for the update as he has no room to move about as much as i would like.

I am using polystyrene I'm afraid and as this is my first time doing this sort of thing I'm sure i will have made some mistakes but its still better than his Viv is now, i will post some pics of his Viv as it is now tomorrow as i don't have any but this is what i have done so far, with the upgrade as you can see it will have a sunken water dish and food bowl surrounded by what i hope will look like sandy rocks i also have a few more climbing rocks to fit yet and also the lines on the back and sides will be cut out at an angle to give spike the wall to blimb on that i am hoping turns out looking like a weatherd sand stone affect.



























thanks for looking sorry about the quality of the photos from my phone :2thumb:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi rexob

Congrats on the new addition. I have to be honest although I have always liked reptiles but fairly new to the game myself after picking up my cresties about 2 minths ago. With this in mind I am sure that someone with more experience will offer their advise and opinions shortly :notworthy: not to mention someone who has a beardie. It certainly is an addictive hobby and the list for my reptile family has certainly grown since I have been on here and learnt more about all lizards but a beardie is still on there!

For what its worth though that is looking really good mate. What size viv is it? I do love the simplicity and how open a beardies viv can be. I am currently building a viv for one of my cresties but being nocturnal they do love to hide during the day so plenty of places to take cover are needed as well as lots to climb. Just trying to find the balance of providing them with the best habitat while making it an attractive centre piece in the room! :2thumb:

My build thread is

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/886736-first-viv-build.html

I am guessing that all your pen marks are where you are carving the polystyrene, this should give some good detail for sure. Got to love the mess it makes! What are you covering it with? Sandstone grout would work well and you can add some colour to the different coats too. A great thread for some good ideas would be Tomcannon's build. He is doing a wicked job with great attention to detail. Best of all he loves his photos so plenty to see :whistling2:

his thread is

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/879173-6x2x2-australian-outback-desert-viv.html

its a cracking build.

So are you going to be able to remove the water bowl? I like the way it is sunk into the background. The only other thing is the strength of the ledges.

But looks good mate so keep the pics coming, looking forward to see the progress.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Well thanks for you're comments Jimma, i had a look at you're Viv build , and you did a damn fine job on that, i am hoping to build my own Viv at some point yes it is a very addictive hobby :lol2: OK yes you're right the pen marks are for where i have cut in to the Polly with a soldering iron at an angle so when the grout is on it should ad some definition and let spike climb up the wall, he was climbing the other night on the bit of Polly he has in the Viv now but it was all crumbling of.

Yeah I'm using sand stone grout, i have been following Tomcannon's build thats what gave me some ideas i could use on my build, no where near as good as tom's but i have limited space, the Viv size is 44x22x14, so not a good depth at all but its all i have for now and i want to give spike more floor space as i have said before sorry.

i have got 2 coats of grout on the base today and one coat on the sides, as you will See how i have cut in to the Polly this is how the back will look also, yeas i do have extra load bearing pillars for the ledges i just took the pics quick to give some idea hear are some more pics, my camera battery has died so had to use my phone again i will get some better pics posted soon.



















this is the left side of the viv to give you some idea.


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> Well thanks for you're comments Jimma, i had a look at you're Viv build , and you did a damn fine job on that, i am hoping to build my own Viv at some point yes it is a very addictive hobby :lol2: OK yes you're right the pen marks are for where i have cut in to the Polly with a soldering iron at an angle so when the grout is on it should ad some definition and let spike climb up the wall, he was climbing the other night on the bit of Polly he has in the Viv now but it was all crumbling of.
> 
> Yeah I'm using sand stone grout, i have been following Tomcannon's build thats what gave me some ideas i could use on my build, no where near as good as tom's but i have limited space, the Viv size is 44x22x14, so not a good depth at all but its all i have for now and i want to give spike more floor space as i have said before sorry.
> 
> ...


Going to look good mate. Keep the pics coming. And clear thought about it all lol I wasn't trying to teach you to sucks lol


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Going to look good mate. Keep the pics coming. And clear thought about it all lol I wasn't trying to teach you to sucks lol


 
No i wasn't having a go mate it was a valid point' i was just saying i do have suports on the ledges, i should have cut into the walls half an inch and fit them in there for added strength, but i forgot :blush:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> No i wasn't having a go mate it was a valid point' i was just saying i do have suports on the ledges, i should have cut into the walls half an inch and fit them in there for added strength, but i forgot :blush:


Lol no I know mate just read my post back and just wanted to make sure it didn't come across like that lol

So notice your into your bikes too! What bike you got?


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

OK some more photos for you i have got all the parts grouted, and boy it took some time to get the grout in to the cut outs, i think its looking good i just have to ad some definition now.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Lol no I know mate just read my post back and just wanted to make sure it didn't come across like that lol
> 
> So notice your into your bikes too! What bike you got?


no problem jimma yeah i have a kawasaki ZRX1200R, but its getting to cold from the end of this month to go out on the bike :lol2:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> OK some more photos for you i have got all the parts grouted, and boy it took some time to get the grout in to the cut outs, i think its looking good i just have to ad some definition now.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That's looking good mate, how many coats did that take? Looking forward to see it in viv.

Cool a ZRX. See a couple round my way occasionally.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Jimma said:


> That's looking good mate, how many coats did that take? Looking forward to see it in viv.
> 
> Cool a ZRX. See a couple round my way occasionally.


cheers yeah actually I'll get a couple of pics of the Viv as it is now, but don't forget I'm not responsible for how it is now :lol2:

it's had 4 coats a couple of thin coats and the last coat i thickened up a bit more, the sun was out so couldn't see the detail so good, but i had to put them in the bedroom last knight to dry off, so i took advantage of the sun while it was out today they dried in an hour.


thats unusual to see a couple of Rex's about you don't see them to often, but i wouldn't have any other bike, its taken me and the Mrs around Scotland twice touring and down to London and never missed a beat, are you a biker ?


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> cheers yeah actually I'll get a couple of pics of the Viv as it is now, but don't forget I'm not responsible for how it is now :lol2:
> 
> it's had 4 coats a couple of thin coats and the last coat i thickened up a bit more, the sun was out so couldn't see the detail so good, but i had to put them in the bedroom last knight to dry off, so i took advantage of the sun while it was out today they dried in an hour.
> 
> ...


Yeah would be good to see a before and after shot! Have to be honest although I went with thicker coats straight off the bar which wasn't ideal I did like the texture it gave. That's going to look good thought mate. I am sure your beardie will appreciate it.

Yeah you don't seem them often which is why I noticed it. Only seen it a couple of times so presume its a fair weather ride. Lol.
Yeah always been into bikes but mainly messed around with cars up until a year or so ago. Just rebuilt an Aprilia Extrema but got my eye on a Ducati 749.

Guess you can't be too much of a fair weather rider up in Scotland lol


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Yeah would be good to see a before and after shot! Have to be honest although I went with thicker coats straight off the bar which wasn't ideal I did like the texture it gave. That's going to look good thought mate. I am sure your beardie will appreciate it.
> 
> Yeah you don't seem them often which is why I noticed it. Only seen it a couple of times so presume its a fair weather ride. Lol.
> Yeah always been into bikes but mainly messed around with cars up until a year or so ago. Just rebuilt an Aprilia Extrema but got my eye on a Ducati 749.
> ...


Ahh im not to keen on the Ducati's BUT the 749 is the best out of them imo, ive been riding bikes for over 30 years i've just resprayed a mates suzuki bandit 1200 in rizla colors.

anyway back to the topic lol, thanks for you're comments it wont be great as its the first time I've done it but I'll try my best the hardest part is going to be getting it in to the vivarium i think. 

yeah i agree with what you said when i put the last coat on and it was thicker it did take away a bit of the crumbled rock affect but made it look weathered so i wasn't bothered and it gave the rest of the wall a true sand look.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

OK so as promised a few pics of the viv as it is now, couldnt do alot today as i need some varnish to seal the grout, so i cut out the air holes and got that ready but her we go.

right this one shows how the previous owners used pin board clips to hold the backing on!!!!!!! and you can just see the screw used to hold the polystyrene on as well 









this one shows the smaller bit of polystyrene scred on to the back!!!!!!!










and this is how the whole viv looks as it was when i bought spike and the viv, and the two bits of polystyrene really dont do anything for the viv at all this is why i need to update his vivarium ASAP hence this thread.


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't see what's wrong with that mate!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Jimma said:


> Best of all he loves his photos so plenty to see :whistling2:


I heard that! :whistling2:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I heard that! :whistling2:


Ha ha sorry buddy only playing. It's all good, if I was doing a build like that I would be posting all those pics. Sadly mine is not so grand. Lol


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm playing mate, I know you're not serious.


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I'm playing mate, I know you're not serious.


Cool, you never can tell when you read something someone has posted though lol. Got in trouble like that over texts before tee hee. She forgave me because she is giving me a second child so.....

To be honest I wasn't worried. Lol.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

haha, that made me laugh! To the OP, good simple build mate, I like it and is definitely a good upgrade for Spike! How old is he? 

I have a possible idea that I almost opted for in my build but eventually decided against it as it wouldn't suit the theme but I think it could work for you. You may have it covered anyway or feel free to shoot me down... Maybe round up a few peddles and small stones, silicone them to the floor space and grout over them to give it a more broken up and less flat appearance. Even if your planning on a substrate the stones will break through or at least give it a more uneven appearance. Simple and cheap! :2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> haha, that made me laugh! To the OP, good simple build mate, I like it and is definitely a good upgrade for Spike! How old is he?
> 
> I have a possible idea that I almost opted for in my build but eventually decided against it as it wouldn't suit the theme but I think it could work for you. You may have it covered anyway or feel free to shoot me down... Maybe round up a few peddles and small stones, silicone them to the floor space and grout over them to give it a more broken up and less flat appearance. Even if your planning on a substrate the stones will break through or at least give it a more uneven appearance. Simple and cheap! :2thumb:


 
thanks for you're comment and help tom :2thumb: to answer you're question spike is 3 well thats what i was told when we bought him anyway lol.

i think you read my mind tom its funny i was looking at the viv just today and did think of adding a few stones, but now you have said pebbles thats even better, thanks for the help, i never thought about grouting over them i thought different colors may add a little more realisme what do you think???

BTW Jmma yeah the viv isnt to bad i dont suppose but if he climbed up the back and pulled out one of the pins it may end up hurting him so im not keen on the pins also its just me i suppose but the fake rock wall would have been ok if it had been all allong the back but just 2 bits hear and there im not keen at all.


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> thanks for you're comment and help tom :2thumb: to answer you're question spike is 3 well thats what i was told when we bought him anyway lol.
> 
> i think you read my mind tom its funny i was looking at the viv just today and did think of adding a few stones, but now you have said pebbles thats even better, thanks for the help, i never thought about grouting over them i thought different colors may add a little more realisme what do you think???
> 
> BTW Jmma yeah the viv isnt to bad i dont suppose but if he climbed up the back and pulled out one of the pins it may end up hurting him so im not keen on the pins also its just me i suppose but the fake rock wall would have been ok if it had been all allong the back but just 2 bits hear and there im not keen at all.


Yeah I like the sound of what Tom has suggested, that would look awesome especially if you did you a substrate.

And to be honest I was joking in regards to the original state of the viv. Lol. It's like they clearly didn't care what it looked like. Exactly as you mentioned, the first thing to jump out is the background. Got up have that covering the whole back. And why would use screws like that and leave them visible. Not my taste lol. At the end of the day I want the viv to look as attractive in the corner of the room as the lizard does.

Going to be a huge improvement!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Yeah I like the sound of what Tom has suggested, that would look awesome especially if you did you a substrate.
> 
> And to be honest I was joking in regards to the original state of the viv. Lol. It's like they clearly didn't care what it looked like. Exactly as you mentioned, the first thing to jump out is the background. Got up have that covering the whole back. And why would use screws like that and leave them visible. Not my taste lol. At the end of the day I want the viv to look as attractive in the corner of the room as the lizard does.
> 
> Going to be a huge improvement!


You will get use to me as time goes on Jimma mate :lol2: I'm on a few forums bikes cars and animals, the thing with with things like this its just not the same as hearing someone speak so i do apologiese.

yes i have to say it was a very good idea tom gave me and I've started today, been and got the varnish ready, and been in the front garden pinching pebbles for the vivarium :lol2: yeah i will be adding sand as substrate thats what hes got now but it will be a hell of a lot better, Ive added a few pebbles and grouted most of them but two are a reddish color so i have left those as they are, I've also added a few small pebbles to the background for a bit of definition and so its not as bland I'll get some bore pis posted soon.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

so not a lot has been done but i started the varnishing tonight, managed to get 2 coats on the floor area, so should be all done for next week.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Wicked to hear you have acted on my suggestion even if you had already thought of it! Pics pics pics?!


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> You will get use to me as time goes on Jimma mate :lol2: I'm on a few forums bikes cars and animals, the thing with with things like this its just not the same as hearing someone speak so i do apologiese.
> 
> yes i have to say it was a very good idea tom gave me and I've started today, been and got the varnish ready, and been in the front garden pinching pebbles for the vivarium :lol2: yeah i will be adding sand as substrate thats what hes got now but it will be a hell of a lot better, Ive added a few pebbles and grouted most of them but two are a reddish color so i have left those as they are, I've also added a few small pebbles to the background for a bit of definition and so its not as bland I'll get some bore pis posted soon.


No need to apologise mate. Like you say it's completely different reading what people say rather than hearing it. Lol

Yep we need more pics! Wouldn't be a viv build without more pics!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

rexob said:


> I'll get some bore pis posted soon.


You'll do what now?!


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> You'll do what now?!


Lmao. I didn't notice that. Hmmm dies this thread need to have an 18 certificate?


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> You'll do what now?!


 
:bash: :blush: when typing on the keyboard i hit the keys without thinking sorry it should have read I'll get some MORE PICS posted soon :lol2:

and BTW Tom youre idea was very good i didnt think of pebbles i just thought of stones :lol2: way to big and yes the pebbles look great mind you the two redish pebbles i didnt grout over it would'nt look right to grouted them


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Lmao. I didn't notice that. Hmmm dies this thread need to have an 18 certificate?


 
maybe :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

right i've got everything coated in varnish i put the last coat on today, so by the weekend i should have fitted it and get the finished product photo's posted.

it's only a modest build but it will be better than what i have now and it has given me some experience for the next one :lol2:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool looking forward to seeing it mate, I am sure you hard work will have paid off.

Need to get back on to mine just sitting there at the moment till I get a chance.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

OK so i got the interior in today i have to say i did make a few mistakes, i knew it was going to be difficult getting all the pieces in and boy dint it just, i ended up having to cut the left side i had made with the basking spot in half to get it in :gasp: only 1 photo for now as i have a little bit of touching up to make it all done and complete.

but as you can see spike loves his new viv so it was worth it in the end but i will never do it again to a viv that is already built, if i do another one it will be a complete viv build from scratch.

another thing to say that really wound me up!!!! when i started to take the old stuff out of the viv i had 7 3 inch screws to remove and 9 drawing pins god knows what the origional owners had in mind when they put all those screws in :bash:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks good though mate not surprised he likes his new home. Well done.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks mate as i said its not a great build like tomcannons, but it is ok for a first timer thanks for you're support and encouragement , well its all done now i fitted the temp guage today for hot and cold ends of the viv, its hotter now with the insulation of the polystyrene but i will sort that out in no time

spike enjoying his new basking spot


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one mate. Looks a million times better! 

So... When you starting the next build?! It's addictive hey! I've already got a second build in mind!


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

That look like one happy beardie!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Nice one mate. Looks a million times better!
> 
> So... When you starting the next build?! It's addictive hey! I've already got a second build in mind!


Thank's tom, yeah its not bad as for the new viv build, well i dont know yet it will probably have to wait untill the new year and give me something to look forword to. 



Jimma said:


> That look like one happy beardie!


yeah i think so to jimma, thanks to you and tom for you're help advice and encouragement :2thumb:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

rexob said:


> yeah i think so to jimma, thanks to you and tom for you're help advice and encouragement :2thumb:


Your welcome mate anytime though more Tom than me. My build is not to his standards. Lol plus I don't provide as many pics to help. But seriously his build is def an inspiration.

You did a cracking job mate and looking forward to seeing your next one lol.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

rexob said:


> Thank's tom, yeah its not bad as for the new viv build, well i dont know yet it will probably have to wait untill the new year and give me something to look forword to.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i think so to jimma, thanks to you and tom for you're help advice and encouragement :2thumb:


As Jimma said, anytime pal. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

rexob said:


> OK so i got the interior in today i have to say i did make a few mistakes, i knew it was going to be difficult getting all the pieces in and boy dint it just, i ended up having to cut the left side i had made with the basking spot in half to get it in :gasp: only 1 photo for now as i have a little bit of touching up to make it all done and complete.
> 
> but as you can see spike loves his new viv so it was worth it in the end but i will never do it again to a viv that is already built, if i do another one it will be a complete viv build from scratch.
> 
> ...



He looks like he's smiling! Bless him

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

